# Chicken cordon blue patties



## clevy (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know if anyone can give me any insight on this or not but I heard a recipe for a chicken cordon blue patty.
ground chicken
brat seasoning
chopped up uncooked bacon
hi temp swiss
mix an grill

any tried this an know of any amounts of what to use?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't cooked this although I've cooked Chicken Cordonn Bleu recipes from scratch before...

Per patty:

4-5 ounces ground chicken
2 strips of bacon
1 ounce Swiss cheese
spices: to taste

Method: grind or chop them together. Then grill per standard hamburger techniques. Serve hamburger style, with garnishes you prefer.

Perhaps others can give you more ideas...


----------



## giggler (Jun 27, 2012)

Isn't Cordon Blue suposed to have Blue Cheese in it?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2012)

giggler said:


> Isn't Cordon Blue suposed to have Blue Cheese in it?
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



No, it's named after the Cordon Blue School of Cooking, not after Bleu Cheese.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 27, 2012)

Upon further thinking, might work well to make two really thin patties, place the cheese in the middle and seal the edges of the meat. This would be more in line with the traditional recipe.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 1, 2012)

This sounds nice and simple, thanks Greg


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 2, 2012)

My understanding of Cordon Bleu chicken is that the filling is a Swiss cheese such as emmental or gruyere with ham .


----------



## NickCooks (Sep 19, 2012)

*How do you keep the cheese from burning?*

I never have any luck grilling meat with cheese. It generally just oozes out and burns...


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 19, 2012)

NickCooks said:
			
		

> I never have any luck grilling meat with cheese. It generally just oozes out and burns...


Not patties but Traditional Cordon Bleu isn't grilled though
and once you've...

pounded the chicken to 1/4",
tucked in the sides of the breast'
roll it up tightly like a jelly roll,
squeezed the log gently to seal,
twisted both ends tight to form a nice log,
dusted it with flour,
dipped it in an egg mixture,
coated it with bread crumbs,
placed it on a pan and baked it...

...it would have to be Houdini Cheese to escape 

...but I understand that this is about Cordon Bleu Patties on a grill
so I imagine there would be some escaping...i love burnt edges of melted cheese, best part.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 19, 2012)

I always though it is made the same way the chicken Kiev is made. Punded, cheese inside, and so on...


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 19, 2012)

Chicken Cordon Bleu has prosciutto and cheese inside whereas Chicken Kiev just has hearbs and butter inside, no cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 19, 2012)

I was talking about the technic, not the ingredients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu has prosciutto and cheese inside whereas Chicken Kiev just has hearbs and butter inside, no cheese.



We could always make a bed of shredded cheese to bake them on top of...no waiting or hoping for cheese ooze.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 28, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I always though it is made the same way the chicken Kiev is made. Punded, cheese inside, and so on...



Both of these recipes are sauteed first then baked.

It is only Western preferences that has fueled a "grill" version of this recipe.

Anybody who has a problem with the grill method should go back to the basics.


----------

